# RERA Registered Letting Agents



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

As we all know, hundreds of the the adverts on dubizzle, Gulf News for property are placed by anyone. Owners often just leave their property open for anyone to show anyone round and get a tennant.

But what is the advantage of using a RERA registered agent, or the disadvantages of not using one? Is it simply agreeing to an unforcable code of conduct or are their actual legal rights involved too.

Also if you find a property you like but the person showing you round is not RERA registered, what next? What is the best way to contact either the landlord or a registered letting agent?

Finally, when calling a number and they tell you, the house is open/key is under the mat let yourself in - how can you avoid paying these people 5%?


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Usually the ads on dubizzle say if the agent is registered and there should be a number like myself I work for a Real Estate co. in Dubai marina and I must put the number on my ads. if you don't see the number or you can't go to the office and meet the agent, don't deal with him. I don't mean to sound mean but anybody can take a listing from another ad and pass it as there own. and they will do it


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm RERA registered, it doesn't mean anything. - Just more money into the pocket for them. 

I had to do a real estate course which was fit for a 5 year old. 

Cost 2,500 AED
Card - 500 AED

You have to do it though as they wont let you do a transfer at the land department without one.

Waste of time, no client has ever asked to see it, take a copy of it, ask about it lol


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

In my experience it means nothing, I was ripped off and lied to by Dubai Waterfront Properties who forged a contact and charged me for it. When I went to RERA with the proof they just wanted me to give them money to open a case, I laughed all the way to the pub.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*new in the market*

I've been in the business a short time here and it's nothing like America. People would go to jail acting this way. But i feel the entire business community is that way for a number of reasons.

Not to use such a broad brush but that is what i've seen. Ethics have no place here


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have been doing it for 3 years now, and have been registered since they started it. 

Every time I renew they say, big changes, big dreams! - Nothing has changed, that I have noticed anyway.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*big dreams*

You would think they just started a country with only dreams and no plan. Personally if I can't do something I asked someone that does and verify their results. It's really easy to do 

In America real estate is a respectable business here not so much


I dream of Jeanie


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Interesting - I didn't know we had real estate agents on the forum since I have only heard bad things about agents in Dubai.

Maybe someone can help us find a home when we are in Dubai? I would hope that someone from this forum would be more helpful than contacting some random who doesn't even reply to your emails.

Another question - If a property is listed by agent A, can agent B get involved if he/she has a potential client who would rent it? Sort of like US/Canada where you stick with one agent who can help buy/rent even if it's not their listed property.

Please PM if this is derailing the thread.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes you can use one agent, if it is not his property he will split the commission with the other agent. That commission is then also split with the agency he works for. The rents (and therefore the commissions) have dropped drastically in the last couple of years so many agents are not so keen to split commissions now and will be biased towards their own listings.
Landlords do not pay for the service so will likely advertise their properties with many agents.
I would suggest you stick with a big company that are going to have more properties or use several agents to find what you want.


----------

